# Who verifies the seed banks



## Avenra (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello all I live in mexico and I used ot live in the states bieng here in mexico it is very rar to come across good smoke and for those who think differently should come down and see for yourself anyway I was looking for seedbanks that diliver here and I think I have found the one with the atitude any I noticed on my daily trips around the seed banks that all of these breeders saying that this plant is a hybrid of so so plant and this is the original this or that what i would like to know is who verifies these strains whose to keep these seed breeders from getting there hands on some nice everyday bud and photoshopping the colors i mean to be honest I bought some nasty bag bud and threw the seeds in my roomates planter and when it budded it had ll kinds of krazy pink hairs so who checks these plants and genetic parents


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 16, 2009)

I think the breeder sends the pic they want used to the distributor. Cause I have seen alot of seedbanks using the same picture. Even same description with it.

Those breeders rely on about 90% word of mouth I would guess. And there is heavy competition between them all for customers. So they arnt going to send out garbage seeds and have you persuade your friends and people at places like this to not buy them. 

Just read reviews of the plants you like. Look over grow journals. Youll get an idea. You get from a good company, it wont be like any dirt weed. Thats forsure.

Attitude is a trusted company around here. That does deliver to Mexico. I dont think they would hurt their rep and sell garbage.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

Avenra said:
			
		

> I noticed on my daily trips around the seed banks that all of these breeders saying that this plant is a hybrid of so so plant and this is the original this or that what i would like to know is who verifies these strains whose to keep these seed breeders from getting there hands on some nice everyday bud and photoshopping the colors i mean to be honest I bought some nasty bag bud and threw the seeds in my roomates planter and when it budded it had ll kinds of krazy pink hairs so who checks these plants and genetic parents


 
I do. In fact, feel free to send me 4 or 5 seeds from your pack and I would be very happy to verify it's quality for you. Normally I would charge for this service, but I like Mexico so I'll check yours for free


----------



## Avenra (Oct 16, 2009)

i bet you would i thibnk waht ill dio is get the seeds and then post a jurnal


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

Good idea Averna  What are you gonna buy?


----------



## Avenra (Oct 16, 2009)

im looking at sandstorm for a really strong good producing indica and I also have my eye on big buddas bluecheese ive heard alot of nice things about it also later i want to cross these two and do some breeding of my own but first i need to order the seeds and find the perfect phenotype before the breeding I have another friend here in mexico who is growing what he calls blackberry which is balck domina with blueberry


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool bro. Hmm. If you live in Mexico, why aren't you trying to gather some local landrace seed?


----------



## Avenra (Oct 16, 2009)

you at the risk of sounding like a novice i really dont know what landrace menas do you mean like local strains here in mexico because if thats so the problem in first trying to contact the narco trafficantes and me bieng american that could get me kiddnapped but I do have a nice bunch of seeds from an old american grower here that has the bomb super sticky super head high he says its mostly norhtern lights im going to grow it outdoors next year and as for any other seeds that come with the normal smoke i get there mainly hermies when they mature


----------



## Avenra (Oct 16, 2009)

I mean id like to get ahold of some alcupulco gold or some oxacan sativa but the problem is when my friends go there they bring me bud its stellar but sinsemmila without seed


----------



## Avenra (Oct 16, 2009)

also sorry but NVthis your pic what strain is it it looks great


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

Avenra said:
			
		

> I mean id like to get ahold of some alcupulco gold or some oxacan sativa


 
Now that's the spirit! 

It's called afgooey, a clone only strain pretty common in northern california.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 12, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I think the breeder sends the pic they want used to the distributor. Cause I have seen alot of seedbanks using the same picture. Even same description with it.
> 
> Those breeders rely on about 90% word of mouth I would guess. And there is heavy competition between them all for customers. So they arnt going to send out garbage seeds and have you persuade your friends and people at places like this to not buy them.
> 
> ...



I am wondering how many members here at MP are actually working for Attitude pretending to be private individuals who are impartial just giving their review, but actually work for Attitude placing great reviews with many screennames with goal of funneling business.  I am not saying Attitude is not a good company (never purchased from them), but it is interesting how so many people here at MP post why others should buy from Attitude.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 12, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> I am wondering how many members here at MP are actually working for Attitude pretending to be private individuals who are impartial just giving their review, but actually work for Attitude placing great reviews with many screennames with goal of funneling business. I am not saying Attitude is not a good company (never purchased from them), but it is interesting how so many people here at MP post why others should buy from Attitude.


 
People advocate Attitude because they deliver.

Simple as that.

No one says you have to use them, employees (I mean members) speak with experience of using them with guaranteed delivery.

Many seedbanks are cheaper, take your pick of any and take your chance.

eace:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

I use Hemp Depot, with great success, but that is where I have done my ordering, I picked from Greenmans seedbank rateing site, that has been around since the internet became avaliable to the masses.  His site is highly recommended by alot of the magazines and authors such as Jorge C.  Ratings are made by reports from customers, and he just collects the data.

Some people seem to like to order from the UK instead of Canada, it makes them feel safer...I really don't think these guys work for the Attitude, I mean they offer some killer deals, and you can't beat freebies with every order.  I will probably do business with them in the future, if they happen to carry something I want that the depot doesn't have.  The reason I had not used them, was that they are a fairly new company.  I've seen many new companies come and go over the last 20 yrs.  I knew nothing about them, and alot of the fly-by night co.'s that advertised in HT used to run an add in the mag, for a couple months and then disapear taking peoples $...From the success the people here are haveing with them, it looks like they are here to stay, and I would feel safe buying from them now.  To each their own.  Where do you get your genetics Strawberrycough?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> I am wondering how many members here at MP are actually working for Attitude pretending to be private individuals who are impartial just giving their review, but actually work for Attitude placing great reviews with many screennames with goal of funneling business.  I am not saying Attitude is not a good company (never purchased from them), but it is interesting how so many people here at MP post why others should buy from Attitude.



What a tacky post--accusing members here of deception to sell seeds, especially since you have never ordered from them.  Like HIE said, Attitude delivers and word of mouth is very important in the seed business.  There are many unreputable people selling seeds.  When we find a good one, we let others know.  It is as simple as that--no conspiracy involved.


----------

